# Wisconsin



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

??? I know its kind of late in the seasong for this but I thought I would toss it out their!!!
Just kind of wondering if their was anyone in Central WI that might be looking for some part time help with snow removal service? 
payup


----------



## Naudi2u (Jan 1, 2006)

Getting read for tomorrow's storm?


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

any one needing a worker??


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

im also wondering the same question im in the germantown, menomonee falls area


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

(powerstroke_7.3 

im also wondering the same question im in the germantown, menomonee falls area )

Maybe we are just in the wrong state or everyone is  

with all of this snow that we are getting in Central WI, you mean to say nobody needs ??


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

haha yea man i hear that just gettin a plow for my truck tonite... im hopin that its gunna keep on snowing for a few more weeks so i can try it out. but next year a buddy and i are going to try and start a plow business doing some commercial and residential so if your around the are maybe we can hook up and get more contracts


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

hey powerstroke, do you have any seat time plowing? Also, what type of work are you interested? I only plow in Men. Falls and Germantown.


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

no i havent been in the seat plowing yet but im gettin a c8.5 meyer plow..just waiting on my undercarriage for my truck.. but if you can show me how to plow or if you need a snowblower or anything let me know im always willing.. im laid-off now so have bunch of free time


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

Guys Im located in stevens point PM me your phone numbers and i will add you to my list. However you will have to have comercial snow plow insurance and you will have to get liscenced in point and plover $20.00 per truck.


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

thats a little to far away for me but thanks...


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

never mind


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

got a snow plow if anyone around needs plowing work let me know


----------



## TP Snow and ice (Mar 18, 2006)

where the f**k did the snow go??????????? we got robbed


----------



## powerstroke_7.3 (Feb 12, 2008)

yea man i hear that it sounded promising in the middle of the week then yesterday NOTHING:angry:


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh man sorry about that guys.... We got nailed here in Wautoma, we picked up 13 inches and its snowing right now with another 3 today!!

We are looking at 25+ on the ground right now!!!


----------

